# Plecos/snails/fry dying after installing drip system.....



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

So I finally got my drip system set up, and running. I've got 20 longs and 40 longs on the system. The 20 longs have 1/2 gph pressure compensating drippers and the 40's have the same drippers x2. the tanks are filtered with sponges on a central air system that has been running for 6 months with everything fine. My water has chlorine only, not chloramine. I was not treating the water with anything, the water was running from the tap into the tanks. It's been running for a couple of days and I noticed that 2 young plecos 1.5", a couple copadichromis fry, and 1 nerite snail were all dead in different tanks. The only thing that changed was the drip system....

I'm guessing I need to set up some sort of reservoir to off gas the chlorine, and then run it into the tanks? Alternately, I have a house filter from something, and was thinking instead of the reservoir putting a carbon filter in there? I don't have a chlorine test kit to see if I've got high chlorine levels but I'm guessing it's not off-gassing fast enough. Would one 10" home filter with a carbon pad be sufficient to remove the chlorine coming in? If so, how often do I need to change those?

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You might need to consider getting a dedicated carbon block filter for the water line that feeds your drip system. The size you need will depend on the number of tanks x the gph of the emitters. Do an internet search for filterguys, there a quite a few people on some fish forums that swear by their products and the advice on which system to get.

Are you using new copper tubing/piping in your setup? If so, it's possible that the copper hasn't developed the protective coating inside the pipe that occurs in seasoned copper lines.


----------



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Sounds like the water is killing them because it's not being treated


----------

